# New ESV Pitt-Minions from Cambridge



## bookslover (Sep 1, 2008)

For a look at these new editions, please go to Bible Design and Binding. Nice color photos and everything!


----------



## Grace Alone (Sep 1, 2008)

I love that site! I'd like a Cambridge Bible, but I am not sure if the type is too small in this one.


----------

